# Chickadee Photo



## stevebrandle (Jan 23, 2000)

I got a new camera last week and have been learning to use it. It's a Nikon D5300. Caught this little guy chowing down on hollyhock seeds.


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

Nice pic Steve! Did you get close enough for macro?... or was that on zoom?


----------



## stevebrandle (Jan 23, 2000)

cedarlkDJ said:


> Nice pic Steve! Did you get close enough for macro?... or was that on zoom?


Thanks. On zoom. I was about eight feet away.


----------



## eucman (Jan 24, 2009)

Really nice!


----------



## Ladygill (Dec 28, 2002)

Beautiful shot of this quirky, yet friendly little guy. The Nikon D5300 is on my wish list. I currently have a Sony H2 that takes great pictures and I enjoy using, but the Nikon D5300 would allow me to get many shots I am currently unable to get due to a lower shutter speed. Santa if you are out there Amazon has some great bundles available right now just in time for Christmas. .


stevebrandle said:


> I got a new camera last week and have been learning to use it. It's a Nikon D5300. Caught this little guy chowing down on hollyhock seeds.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Great capture!


----------



## stevebrandle (Jan 23, 2000)

Thanks. Still learning new things about the camera every day. Here's another photo of one perching on a brick wall.


----------



## Ladygill (Dec 28, 2002)

You are most welcome and from what I can see, you seem to have many things figured out with it already. The clarity of the photos the Nikon takes is wonderful. My Sony H2 has served me well and was a great learning tool for me and am ready to take these lessons into the future using the Nikon that has a few more enhancements and abilities then the H2. Happy bird chasing. 


stevebrandle said:


> Thanks. Still learning new things about the camera every day. Here's another photo of one perching on a brick wall.


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

great shots!


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Ladygill said:


> Beautiful shot of this quirky, yet friendly little guy. The Nikon D5300 is on my wish list. I currently have a Sony H2 that takes great pictures and I enjoy using, but the Nikon D5300 would allow me to get many shots I am currently unable to get due to a lower shutter speed. Santa if you are out there Amazon has some great bundles available right now just in time for Christmas. .


I think Santa's credit card is loaded up pretty good right now, but I heard Mrs. Claus has a pretty damn good of line of credit herself IIRC!

:lol:

Do I get the DSC-H2 _AND_ the lenses for hand-me-downs afterwards?

Yaknow ~ that old DSC-P73 still works OK, maybe Don (here) could make another trail cam out of that one?? I think the 13MP camera in an LG G3 can take fish pictures OK too.


_*"YES DEAR"*_

If you want one, IDC we ain't gunna live forever......

:mischeif: :shhh:


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

sfw1960 said:


> maybe Don (here) could make another trail cam out of that one?? I think the 13MP camera in an LG G3 can take fish pictures OK too.


Yup! I wish Don could hack some of those newer cameras!

Nice pics Steve! Ain't in fun?

Not the best of pics (some through the window the last two days). A few visiting my feeder.

Red-bellied woodpecker



















Female downy woodpecker










Female cardinal










Finches and sparrows









Morning doves


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Nice pictures.......one of the great things about winter, birds at the feeder


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

What's disgusting is, I duck hunt..........but, I just couldn't!


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

Very nice pics


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

Great shots!! I've been playing around with photography for a couple of years now. My favorite subject is plants. Sure is a lot of fun!


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

This is one of my favorites from last summer .


----------

